# ghost fuel pump



## project4 (Aug 5, 2003)

something really strange just happened i was just outside working on one of my cars and i heard something in my sentra. i walked over to it and it was my fuel pump. there was no key in the ignition. talk about erie. it hasnt been run since friday. anybody know if my car is haunted or is this actually possible. why would it happen and how do i go about fixing it. i was thinking the fuel system lost pressure while sittting but that still shouldnt run the pump while the car is off, right?????? help i'm getting confused


----------



## WhiteFox (Sep 4, 2002)

Frrrrrreeeeeeeaky.
Blame it on quarks.


----------



## Spelchy (Jun 24, 1987)

i'd run away if i were you.


----------



## HoloSkull (Jan 30, 2003)

have you ever messed with the wiring on it?


----------



## project4 (Aug 5, 2003)

nope not that i know of. i just bought it about a month ago. maybe someone else did?


----------



## Damodar (Sep 27, 2002)

It's funny you mention this. My sentra does this occasionally after I shut-off the car. A swirlling sound is heard from the fuel tank which comes and goes lasting for less than a minute.

What I did once was immediately open the fuel cap when that sound came and it stopped suddenly. It sounds like there is pressure in the fuel line and is releasing slowly back to the tank. Since everything is pressurized, the tank is the only place the fuel can go back to, and opening the fuel cap will release the pressure instantly.

I am not sure why it takes so long in your car, but then again, I don't know if you're experiencing what I am. 

Damodar.


----------



## project4 (Aug 5, 2003)

i dont think its the same thing. my fuel pump was actually running. o well at least i know its working. haha


----------

